# New to the SER Site!



## YES SER! (May 26, 2006)

Fellas,

I am enjoying the shit out of my new 06' SER. I have had it about 3 months a love it!
I love my car and how fast it is. 
My first Mod is going to be a CAI, what kind of HP increase can I expect?

YES SER!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Well first off, keep it on the track. Please don't race on the street. Many of us here have lost friends and family due to it, I almost lost my wife and kids due to some kid streetracing light to light. With that said, congrats on the car. As far as CAI HP gains, they will for the most part be minimal. You will slightly feel a difference, but nothing major. The main thing you'll notice is the sound. It's awesome! Go with either Nismo or AEM, as they are the best IMO and have a water bypass.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no street racing stories please. glad you like your car and welcome to the site!


----------

